# San Jose, CA - "Drama" GSD Puppy (at shelter)



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

I am posting this on behalf of a friend who emailed me hoping I can spread the word. I do not know if this is urgent or not so (admins please move if needed), but he is at a shelter in San Jose, CA. I am trying to get a link to the listing, but don't have it yet.

Do you know anyone who may want this adorable pup? I think he is marked rescue only, which means he may not be available to the public. He can be adopted through rescue. Pound Puppy Rescue might take him if they have someone for him. If you hear of anyone, we can alert Pound Puppy.

Unfortunately PPR doesn't have any fosters available for this special boy, so I thought I'd see if Furry Friends would be interested. One of the vets here is fostering him currently, but ultimately he would need to be moved to rescue in order to be adopted.

He has a condition called "megaesophagus". If he eats food out of a bowl, he will throw up shortly thereafter. Currently he is being "meatball-fed", which means canned food balled up and hand fed one at a time. Not anything hard, but it's more labor intensive than setting a bowl of food on the ground. If he's meatball-fed, he's an absolutely normal puppy. There's a 40% chance he will outgrow it. If he doesn't, he'll just need to eat canned food meatballs for the rest of his life. He was surrendered here to be euthanized by the breeder. GSD rescue passed on him.

A rescue group needs to rescue the dog from the San Jose shelter and then have someone foster or adopt through that group. We have too many special needs dogs with big medical bills right now, so we can't take on another. If another group can step up, that would be great. Grace is with Pound Puppy rescue and I'm not sure if they would take the pup if they had a foster home. I will ask her and let you know.

Please PM me to let me know if you would be interested in him. His name is "Drama".







I will post more as I get it...


----------

